# Anyone with experience buying beans from MSNL?



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 11, 2020)

https://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2020)

Never heard of them. I don't like that they only do 10 seeds and above, especially with feminized beans. When I do occasionally buy beans I usually buy 3 Fem beans. I just need one to pop and get through Veg and then I can clone the crap out of it.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 12, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Never heard of them. I don't like that they only do 10 seeds and above, especially with feminized beans. When I do occasionally buy beans I usually buy 3 Fem beans. I just need one to pop and get through Veg and then I can clone the crap out of it.


 Thanks, Hammy! I've never bought seeds before - other than in the baggie - and was interested in the BB#3. 
Eventually I hope to learn to clone my babies, too. I hope to set up a continual operation for personal use and share with my other, old-ass, broke-ass, friends.
Props, Mr. Lewis
bj


----------



## Locked (Feb 12, 2020)

Billy Bagseed said:


> Thanks, Hammy! I've never bought seeds before - other than in the baggie - and was interested in the BB#3.
> Eventually I hope to learn to clone my babies, too. I hope to set up a continual operation for personal use and share with my other, old-***, broke-***, friends.
> Props, Mr. Lewis
> bj



Check out Herbies. >https://herbiesheadshop.com/collections/feminized?currency=USD

Them an Attitude are pretty much the only seedbanks I deal with.  I like that you can get single Fem Beans from Herbies on a lot of strains.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 13, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Check out Herbies. >https://herbiesheadshop.com/collections/feminized?currency=USD
> 
> Them an Attitude are pretty much the only seedbanks I deal with.  I like that you can get single Fem Beans from Herbies on a lot of strains.



Wow! Great variety at Herbies ... Thanks for the link, dood.
bj


----------



## Locked (Feb 14, 2020)

Billy Bagseed said:


> Wow! Great variety at Herbies ... Thanks for the link, dood.
> bj



No problem Brosef. I got a couple Fem Gorilla Glue #4 and got a freebie of Zkittlez. >>>https://www.leafly.com/strains/zkittlez


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 31, 2020)

Always check seedfinder. They list seedbanks and rate them trustworthy or not. MSNL is a rip off company. Along with several other names they use. They send hemp seeds oldseeds or nothing.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Feb 9, 2021)

Old thread I know:
Speaking of MSNL...I ordered 1 month ago, nothing yet, so I reached out.
They claimed the seeds were delivered.
I never got them so where were they delivered?
My advise is to buy as locally as you can.


----------



## Jakefish (Feb 9, 2021)

I been using home grown cannibus co and they have been spot on their fem seeds I've had a 90% germination rate. And haven't lost one after they popped yet


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2021)

Never bought any. Got to many brothers.


----------



## oregongrowguy (Feb 10, 2021)

I ordered from them in January and the seeds came in less than 2 weeks. They came hidden inside the object they sent, I had to search very hard for them. I usually grow from high quality dispensary clones, indoor, but was looking for auto flower seeds for a summer outdoor grow (I keep loosing harvests to disease and pests just as they ripen early October). I will plant this spring and write back with how they came out as far a germination and quality of genetics.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Feb 10, 2021)

Got a second email from MSNL.
The seeds were sent under a made up company name (not MSNL).
And the seeds were in a blue baby's bib.
*A blue baby's bib???*
Maybe they should tell me this is how they send seeds in advance.
Now I am without my seeds/money...thanks MSNL.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2021)

I would contact them again and ask for a tracking number where it shows they were delivered to the address you said to send them to. If they have that and it shows delivered then you are crap out of luck.
Oh and remove the part of how they were hidden, JLaw watches sites for info like that


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2021)

Which shipping method did you use

We offer three main levels of shipping service:

*Standard Shipping* - £5.95 - Our basic level of packaging and delivery. Seeds are packed in a crush proof container inside a normal plain envelope. These are not sent with tracking and will not require a signature, all Standard orders that are over £75 GBP excluding the shipping price will be sent with tracking.
*Stealth Shipping* - £10.95- Secure and secretive. Stealth delivery is more discreet/stealthy than the standard method. Stealth shipping uses a variety of methods where the seeds that are shipped, are hidden discreetly in an unrelated item. This requires extra processing time and costs, hence the extra fee. All Stealth orders that are over £75 GBP excluding the shipping price will be sent with a tracking code which will be available in your account area after you have completed the order and it has been dispatched.
*Guaranteed Stealth Shipping* - £16.95 - This is sent using the same secretive packaging techniques, hidden in something completely unrelated. The level of shipping is exactly what it says - guaranteed! All Guaranteed orders will be sent with a tracking code regardless of the size of the order. Our tracking systems mean that your package may require a signature when it arrives. In most countries this is not essential so if you want the security of guaranteed shipping but not to sign for it, just add a note in the comments box when checking out to let us know. If for any reason items sent with guaranteed shipping do not show as delivered within the 25 working day timescale these will be re-sent at no cost. Please note that this will not apply if the shipping information supplied by you when you ordered was incorrect.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Feb 10, 2021)

Probably giving out trade secrets but tracking lead to the mysterious blue baby bib shipped to the house under a bogus company name.
I contacted MSNL again and they will be resending my seeds at no extra charge.
I am at peace with the world and with MSNL.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Feb 10, 2021)

I've purchased seeds from 207genetics.com, i49.net, ilgm.com, truenorthseedbank.com (Canada), and marijuana-seeds.nl (Netherlands), and I've received every order.

All orders came with freebies except for ILGM.  Also, ILGM sends me a ton of emails.  I get an occasional promotional email from i49, but I don't get any spam from the other seed banks.   

The order from NL came inside a box of generic legos.  I haven't assembled the car yet, but I'm going to and will put it in my grow room.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Feb 11, 2021)

Love my legos...lol
I've never ordered seeds online so I was clueless on how it was done.
This whole ninja secretive packaging is a little weird really...but I get it.


----------



## sharonp (Feb 13, 2021)

I have ordered twice from MSNL and they shipped the seeds in fake CDs. I liked ordering from them because I could use my debit card and I received the order within two weeks. I did get 5 free regular big bud seeds the first time and the second time they sent me 8 free seeds , 3 Ak47 autoflowers and 5 regular OG Kush. All of the seeds I planted grew and the Lemon Haze auto I grew is good weed.  That is all my experience though as I am a new grower. Some seeds you can order only five while others you have to order ten. I would like to try another seed bank next time just to see the different genetics, there are so many of them. I think MSNLs pricing isn't bad compared to others but you cannot order three seeds like some may offer.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2021)

I hope this is ok with the mods , if not go ahead and delete it

i have never ever recommended any seed bank , it’s a shady business I can tell ya that , I bought my first seeds from Serious Seeds back in the 90’s , Ak47

i quit buying seeds when I  met up with some Cool Cats that had just as good if not better gear than the shady seed banks

Cats like xochipilli whom Putembk knows of 

Xo has been around a long time,
great human being , generous as all get out

he has started a seed business and I can guarantee anyone that this dude has the Primo Genetics to work from

said all that to say this , if anyone wants to do business with a seed bank , you will not be wasting your money at XO’s place..

just tell him biggy sent you and if he don’t give you a discount I won’t send him anymore of my gear!...hahahahahahahaha!.....jk but yeah , he has used some of my gear to breed with , like some landrace Jalalabad Star , some old school ecsd and ogers.......

and if anyone cannot afford to shop there , pm me and I’ll hook you up


Goat and Monkey Seeds






						Home
					






					goatandmonkey.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Your good Bro. Its not your store. We use to have a list of seed banks on here ppl used. Talked about seeds all the time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

Hold on , I hope I win


----------



## CaliSmoke (Feb 13, 2021)

bigsur51 made me laugh...lol
Are you actually from Big Sur, CA?
I'm in Monterey.

I've actually bought seeds locally but with limited inventory you don't always
get what you really want.
There's got to be a reason why they're not more seed banks in the US?


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 14, 2021)

CaliSmoke said:


> bigsur51 made me laugh...lol
> Are you actually from Big Sur, CA?
> I'm in Monterey.
> 
> ...



Monterey and Carmel were very eclectic in the 60’s , I don’t know about today’s crowds or if there is still a pop festival in Monterey but those places are beautiful

im glad you got to laugh

no I am not from Big Sur

when I lived in So Cali in the 60’s , I made a plan to hitchhike to Haight Asbury in Frisco

dude picked me up in a vw van in Canoga park and said he could take me as far as Big Sur......never heard of the place but I said let’s go

i made two more trips there before I left California in 1969

i had some very profound experiences there which to this day have impacted my life


----------



## nobogart (Apr 28, 2021)

> I been using home grown cannibus co and they have been spot on their fem seeds I've had a 90% germination rate. And haven't lost one after they popped yet



how you get them in person?? i was just all over that website and zero seeds listed anywhere.  Home


----------

